
Ancient tools found in India undermine the “out of Africa” hypothesis - dynofuz
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/01/new-discoveries-raise-critical-questions-for-out-of-africa-hypothesis/
======
shawndumas
Original Paper

[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25444.epdf](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25444.epdf)

